# SSD or a WD Black Caviar HDD?



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey guys,


As you know, Black Friday and Cyber Monday are right around the corner. 

I would like to know if you would prefer a new HDD or an SSD for more space and a faster boot up time.

If so, can you recommend me one preferably from newegg?


Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

SSD's are faster but unless you get one large enough to install all your programs and files on all you'll get a 10-15 second faster boot time, I like them in rough service laptops but in desktops are expensive for the size you need.

What budget and size drive do you have in mind?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Budget would probably be around 50-90$. 

Size would be preferably above 500GB, as I have a lot of music(Over 200GB) I want to put on my computer, since I have an external drive that I'm not too sure about regarding stability. 

I also have a 300GB, which I use for my games and such, so I may need to have extra space for some if the drive I use now gets filled up. I will eventually be using Photoshop, so I suppose space is needed.

I'll keep that in mind with the SSDs. I wasn't too sure if they were the best, but I'll be saving some money now since I saw they aren't the cheapest in the world.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

GB per buck you can't beat a standard Hdd. No need for a SSD for storage.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Alright so a 500GB is good then?

Western Digital Caviar Black Edition 500GB


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 500 is good but the 640 is still my favorite> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Guess you can't beat 5 dollars for another 140GB.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

:grin: 28 cents a gigabyte is hard to beat.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep. Too bad it isn't measured like that for the entire hard drive, not just the additional 140GB. :laugh:


----------

